# Seven Monsters in One Tank!!



## SKYCHOU (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey guys..
Just show the pics of my friend's seven monsters!!
He has been feed these big guys together for about two months~~
Enjoy it~


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Ummm cool pics... not so sure about the serras in the tank


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Whats the size of your buddy's tank? Seems like he's piranhas are having problems with limited spaces

I wonder when all the feeders dissapear wonder whos next?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

a couple comments that stick out in my mind when looking at your pics..

1) not to sure about the mixed shoal you have going on.. seems like a huge risk..









2) tank looks completely overstocked..









3) should not be feeding them that many feeders ... let alone goldfish. Stunts the growth and 
health of your fish.









4) need some serious aquascape.. it will relieve some stress of the fish..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I like the geryi, but man that is a bad mix together


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Good luck with that, but looking at the pictures he is already having problems with fin biting. I just hope it doesnt go any further!


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Good fin-nipping!


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

that takes some balls, and some $


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like there is a geryi, rhom, piraya, rbp, caribe and I think an elong, that spells disaster and it looks as though it is already ensuing with the fin nips on all the fish.
Nice collection but they would do much better separated or in a MUCH larger tank.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

how long have you had them in the same tank?
sorry for the double post


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

red&black said:


> how long have you had them in the same tank?
> sorry for the double post
> [snapback]1000201[/snapback]​


you really need to start reading threads before you post. The very first thing he wrote:



> Hey guys..
> Just show the pics of my friend's seven monsters!!
> He has been feed these big guys together for about two months~~
> Enjoy it~


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

So thats how people do it in Tawian Huh ? what a Crock , I think your friend should be shot on site , and you have your hands cut off for even thinking you were gonna be cool by showing us these photos ...









Monsters ?







I think not ...


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> So thats how people do it in Tawian Huh ? what a Crock , I think your friend should be shot on site , and you have your hands cut off for even thinking you were gonna be cool by showing us these photos ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















What a waste..it's got fuking disaster written ALL over it


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

At least your friend didn't put decorations inside the tank. They would have all died fighting for territories lol


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i hate it!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thats alotta money hes playing with


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

flash! said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > So thats how people do it in Tawian Huh ? what a Crock , I think your friend should be shot on site , and you have your hands cut off for even thinking you were gonna be cool by showing us these photos ...
> ...


----------



## Doobie (Apr 26, 2005)

That's a lot of money to spend on what will inevitably be food for one. You need a WAY bigger tank& lot's more cover, at least 50%


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok people...calm down. It isnt even his tank. Dissagree all you want but do in a respecful manner. 
Enough of this high and mighty bullshit. Reading these post I would think this is a site full of experts...which we all know is not the case.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I see geryi, cariba, piraya, elong, rhom, red and watever else in the tank...bad idea...nice fish...but don't like the idea...even just for a little bit...


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

that tank equals = lots of fin nips and feeders!!!!!!!


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

his friends money, tank, and fish he can do whatever he feels like


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

his petse, al we can do is advise for optimal fish keeping expirience! Like the idea, but i would suggest a gorgantous tank for all those.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok people...calm down. It isnt even his tank. Dissagree all you want but do in a respecful manner.
> Enough of this high and mighty bullshit. *Reading these post I would think this is a site full of experts*...which we all know is not the case.
> [snapback]1000296[/snapback]​


Quite the contrary I would say, experts would try and help the man understand about his friends tank, not flame him.

I would suggest you have your friend check out the "Aquario" forum, he can learn a lot about mixing serras and pygos and the dangers involved.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Ok people...calm down. It isnt even his tank. Dissagree all you want but do in a respecful manner.
> ...


No expert here ...but 
How can any one understand what is being done .???? 
There are no experts in this type of field , there too smart for that .

Are you seeing what Im seeing ? , cuz what Im seeing is something that is not natural and something that Is just waiting to blow up ...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Send us pictures of the dead fish too. Bastard.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok people...calm down. It isnt even his tank. Dissagree all you want but do in a respecful manner.
> Enough of this high and mighty bullshit. Reading these post I would think this is a site full of experts...which we all know is not the case.
> [snapback]1000296[/snapback]​


No sh*t man.

Tell your friend that his fish are probably incompatible and he's going to run into problems with them eating each other, and definately tell him that it is unhealthy to put that many goldfish in a tank because of the waste they produce and because they are not a healthy food for piranhas to eat anyway.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

chill out guys.. i mean.. your going to hate some guy over fishes. It's his money and his fish.. let him deal with that. If he loses money over that, then it should teach him a lesson. If it doesn't, then it's his money loss.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jeddy hao said:


> chill out guys.. i mean.. your going to hate some guy over fishes. It's his money and his fish.. let him deal with that. If he loses money over that, then it should teach him a lesson. If it doesn't, then it's his money loss.
> [snapback]1000568[/snapback]​


Excuse us , some of us actually care for piranhas and the hobby ...


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

I like the rhom







How big of a tank are they in?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

nice man u got a lot of feeders in there.


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

FrankP said:


> Good fin-nipping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

JESUS CHRIST DUDE! i guess piranhas are avaliable in taiwan. that's like the wildest sh*t i've ever seen! good luck to your friend........he'll need it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> jeddy hao said:
> 
> 
> > chill out guys.. i mean.. your going to hate some guy over fishes. It's his money and his fish.. let him deal with that. If he loses money over that, then it should teach him a lesson. If it doesn't, then it's his money loss.
> ...


Caring about the hobby is one thing that is totally independant from your attitiude on this forum.

Educate, dont flame.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > jeddy hao said:
> ...


ok Mike...I have yet to even start ..Educate huh ? hmmmm


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i just keep staring at the sweet variety and trying to ignore the implications. i'd take any one of those p's in a heart beat!







i will say the fin nipping nature of serras is evident, a la the abundance of feeders and fin nips occurring anyway.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Never said that. But your immediate flame in this thread was unacceptable. In additon, and maybe even worse.... its INEFFECTIVE. If you want to instill a thought, educate. If you want to drive people away, flame. Your choice.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

dam!?a rhom???with a elong and a serra...sooner or later the rhom will eat someone


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Maculatus? Rhom? Elong? Piraya? Geryi? Red Belly?

IMO Not a good idea of a mixture tank....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Im done ...Im' not fighting with my Friend ...Pm'ed ya


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serygo said:


> Maculatus? Rhom? Elong? Piraya? Geryi? Red Belly?
> 
> IMO Not a good idea of a mixture tank....
> [snapback]1000695[/snapback]​


See, disagreeing is this simple without a flame.



MR HARLEY said:


> Im done ...Im' not fighting with my Friend ...Pm'ed ya
> [snapback]1000697[/snapback]​


Appreciated. I have committed a response.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

havnt bin on this site for long, but you seem like a wicked bunch of guys, seems a pity to see such flaming.

i totally agree, this tank is overstocked and has a mix of fish that will almost 100 % end in disaster from what ive heard, but ijustwant to say that if i didnt know about mixing p's, and u gave me that response, i would not stay within the club

just a thought, coz new members should be welcomed!


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

someone must have money to waste. poor fish. look at those fin nips, and there are a bunch of feeders in the tank!!!..


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Ugly bare tank with a bunch of fish that should not be together...


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

Would you put Tigers, Lions, and Jaguars all in one enclosed area? It's really quite similar.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

lutikriss said:


> havnt bin on this site for long, but you seem like a wicked bunch of guys, seems a pity to see such flaming.
> 
> i totally agree, this tank is overstocked and has a mix of fish that will almost 100 % end in disaster from what ive heard, but ijustwant to say that if i didnt know about mixing p's, and u gave me that response, i would not stay within the club
> 
> ...


Well said....and I think you that is the exact point some of these people can not understand. Jumping down someones ass is not going to make them care for their fish any better...and will most likely drive them away before they learn what they are doing wrong.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Well as you can see from the the majority of the posts on this thread, putting these different piranhas together is not a good idea.

Remeber that members of the _serrasalmus_ genus are solitary predators that ambush their prey. They are not the shoaling predators of the _pygocentrus_ genus. Here you have two different types of piranha that behave very differently in the same aquarium! It's not a good idea to put the two together in an aquarium that is undersized and overstocked with both piranha and feeders.

This is a bomb waiting to explode and I am sure your friend will start feeling the loss soon. It's inevitable, it's going to happen! I suggest you ask him to have a look at this site and do a bit of research on keeping piranha. Members of the _pygocentrus_ genus can shoal together but the _serrasalmus_ need to be kept individually in just about every case. You need to educate your friend if he isn't and encourage him to adopt responsible fishkeeping. If he didn't know any better...well now he does.

Jason


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Thats a cool bunch of fish.

I think it would be more accomodating for them to either have a larger tank or preferably seperate tanks.

Some of those fish can be better appreciated as specimens in solo tanks.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

srt4val said:


> his friends money, tank, and fish he can do whatever he feels like
> [snapback]1000312[/snapback]​


I agree it's his money and tank..........


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

jaejae said:


> Well as you can see from the the majority of the posts on this thread, putting these different piranhas together is not a good idea.
> 
> Remeber that members of the _serrasalmus_ genus are solitary predators that ambush their prey. They are not the shoaling predators of the _pygocentrus_ genus. Here you have two different types of piranha that behave very differently in the same aquarium! It's not a good idea to put the two together in an aquarium that is undersized and overstocked with both piranha and feeders.
> 
> ...


it's true that the serrasalmus species is solitary, but hestatus(frank) said that the serrasalmus species stays in small groups in the wild. the reason is serrasalmus species takes a lot of room so the serrasalmus species can stay in groups in 1000 gallons or mnore at aquariums. just to inform u what hestatus said on the forum


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

smiles everyone :rasp:

btw. i care for my p's dearly


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

RBPIRANHA 1 said:


> it's true that the serrasalmus species is solitary, but hestatus(frank) said that the serrasalmus species stays in small groups in the wild. the reason is serrasalmus species takes a lot of room so the serrasalmus species can stay in groups in 1000 gallons or mnore at aquariums. just to inform u what hestatus said on the forum
> [snapback]1000993[/snapback]​


You're misinterpreting what Frank said. Frank has never said "they're in groups in the wild so you can put them in groups in big tanks" and he's even said rhoms specifically are sometimes found in small groups and he'll specifically refer to the german aquarium that bred the fish but eventually ended up with only one specimen left as they all killed each other off anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Guys, all I see is a tank with some healthy looking P's. Ya they have bitten tails, but P's in the wild aren't exactly beauty queens thier whole lives either.

Can someone identify them, like right to left or something. Im not good at telling them apart All I notice is that one is longer than the others, Im guessing thats an Elong or Rhom?

--Dan


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I think you should introduce your friend to this site so that he may learn that his fish have special needs and that this is a site that can help him learn to take care of the wonderful predators that we all fell in love with


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

RBPIRANHA 1 said:


> jaejae said:
> 
> 
> > Well as you can see from the the majority of the posts on this thread, putting these different piranhas together is not a good idea.
> ...


Hi there,

yes u r right in some cases they may be found in small groups, particularly when breeding or when there is a concentration of food in one particular area. Here you are talking about aquaria of 1000 gallons or more, which would go a long way to replicating a natural environment, and that may well be fine but, with regard to this specific situation I am sure you will agree with me that it will probably not work out to house these fish together in such a confined space. In a 1000 gallon the fish will territorialize specific spaces, something that they wouldn't able to do in the set-up shown in the pics. As I said in my post "the _serrasalmus_ need to be kept individually in just about every case". I meant *kept* in aquaria, not making reference to the wild habits at all. I also said "in just about every case" meaning that I do take into consideration exceptions to the rule such as 1000 gallon aquariums.

I was only trying to offer some practical advice and hopefully thwart a situation wherein the guy who keeps these fish is probably going to end up rather sad, rather soon!

Jason


----------



## Mr. Biggs (Oct 30, 2003)

Do you people see what is happening here. First of all, have you all noticed that the original guy who posted the pics in the first place hasn't even responed to any of your posts. Half of you have probably scared the guy half to death. He'll probably never post again in fear of looking like an idiot. SOme of you were mature about it but many others pounded the poor bastard silly. Obviously from the mix he had in there, the amount of goldfish, the overstockness, and the lack of aquascape the guy doesn't have a clue. I could see that from the first picture. But to beat him up verbally only makes this board look stupid. I know who are the mature ones are on here because they like to help and inform inexpirienced people like this guy and his friend. Let's keep this baord clean and help others out instead of putting them down. AFter all that is what we should all be here for.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i would love to have that geryi in a tank solo


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Mr. Biggs said:


> Do you people see what is happening here. First of all, have you all noticed that the original guy who posted the pics in the first place hasn't even responed to any of your posts. Half of you have probably scared the guy half to death. He'll probably never post again in fear of looking like an idiot. SOme of you were mature about it but many others pounded the poor bastard silly. Obviously from the mix he had in there, the amount of goldfish, the overstockness, and the lack of aquascape the guy doesn't have a clue. I could see that from the first picture. But to beat him up verbally only makes this board look stupid. I know who are the mature ones are on here because they like to help and inform inexpirienced people like this guy and his friend. Let's keep this baord clean and help others out instead of putting them down. AFter all that is what we should all be here for.
> [snapback]1001178[/snapback]​


 My point was to offer some information and practical advice on what his friend needs to consider about the situation that he is in. I don't think I am bashing the guy. If other people bash, there isn't much I can do about that at all. My intentions were to help the guy out and hopefully educate him so in the future he may practice responsible fishkeeping. I think before people post they need to consider their motivations. This would probably go a long way to keeping the posts informative and non-inflammatory.

Jason


----------



## Mr. Biggs (Oct 30, 2003)

Jason,

I was not pointing a finger at you. I thought your post wasn't bashing him at all. YOU OFFERED GOOD ADVICE AND DID SO IN A MATURE FASHION. THERE WAS NO VERBAL ABUSE YOU SIMPLY STATED IT WAS A BAD IDEA AND WHY. WHICH WE ALL KNOW IT IS. IT'S SOME OF THE OTHERS THAT MADE THEMSELVES LOOK STUPID AND SURELY SCARED THE GUY AWAY. HELL SOME OF YOU EVEN STARED BASHING EACH OTHER OVER THE WHOLE DEAL. LETS HELP EACH OTHER NOT BASH EACH OTHER.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> (RBPIRANHA 1 @ Apr 26 2005, 09:53 PM)
> it's true that the serrasalmus species is solitary, but hestatus(frank) said that the serrasalmus species stays in small groups in the wild. the reason is serrasalmus species takes a lot of room so the serrasalmus species can stay in groups in 1000 gallons or mnore at aquariums.* just to inform u what hestatus said on the forum*


Sorry my friend, never said it or implied it the way you just wrote it.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Mr. Biggs said:


> Jason,
> 
> I was not pointing a finger at you. I thought your post wasn't bashing him at all. YOU OFFERED GOOD ADVICE AND DID SO IN A MATURE FASHION. THERE WAS NO VERBAL ABUSE YOU SIMPLY STATED IT WAS A BAD IDEA AND WHY. WHICH WE ALL KNOW IT IS. IT'S SOME OF THE OTHERS THAT MADE THEMSELVES LOOK STUPID AND SURELY SCARED THE GUY AWAY. HELL SOME OF YOU EVEN STARED BASHING EACH OTHER OVER THE WHOLE DEAL. LETS HELP EACH OTHER NOT BASH EACH OTHER.
> [snapback]1001241[/snapback]​


 Yes we're all friends here... But i think the responses that he received scared him off, i checked it out from where i left a response and so far he hasn't responded. They all seem healthy but unfortunately disaster will occur soon, i guarantee it even though i had no experience with mix serras i'm aware of it. If you're around still notify your friend about this site no need to searc,h ask question from the piranha discussion forum or ask Frank(HASTATUS) but everyone here will help your friend to gain knowledge and proper care of fishkeeping.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Mr. Biggs said:


> Jason,
> 
> I was not pointing a finger at you. I thought your post wasn't bashing him at all. YOU OFFERED GOOD ADVICE AND DID SO IN A MATURE FASHION. THERE WAS NO VERBAL ABUSE YOU SIMPLY STATED IT WAS A BAD IDEA AND WHY. WHICH WE ALL KNOW IT IS. IT'S SOME OF THE OTHERS THAT MADE THEMSELVES LOOK STUPID AND SURELY SCARED THE GUY AWAY. HELL SOME OF YOU EVEN STARED BASHING EACH OTHER OVER THE WHOLE DEAL. LETS HELP EACH OTHER NOT BASH EACH OTHER.
> [snapback]1001241[/snapback]​


I agree, P-Fury is by far the most dedicated forum I have ever come across and I am happy to be a part of this community. I think that the majority of members on the forum have their hearts in the right place.

Jason


----------



## Mr. Biggs (Oct 30, 2003)

Thank you fliptasciouz,

Finally someone with some common sense. Lets help this guy so his fish don't die not scare him away and find out the hard way like I did when I fist stared owning p's.


----------



## beowolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Very cool mixed tank. i never seen many kind of piranhas in 1 tank.
good luck with it.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i think that those fish were just put in there for a few shots....no gravel, plants, or even hiding spaces....if this guy did some reading there would be an attempt at making it more habitable for 7 different species of piranhas...cool pics though


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

I think the new guy is scared from all the bashings, however I still think he will come back, because there is no better piranha site in the face of earth better than Piranha-fury!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

lutikriss said:


> havnt bin on this site for long, but you seem like a wicked bunch of guys, seems a pity to see such flaming.
> 
> i totally agree, this tank is overstocked and has a mix of fish that will almost 100 % end in disaster from what ive heard, but ijustwant to say that if i didnt know about mixing p's, and u gave me that response, i would not stay within the club
> 
> ...


well said...


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> lutikriss said:
> 
> 
> > havnt bin on this site for long, but you seem like a wicked bunch of guys, seems a pity to see such flaming.
> ...


he comes in here and posts pics of a cramped and mixed piranha tank. putting serras and pygos that otherwise would never meet up with eachother is just cruel. i find these pics no different then someone bragging about cut lips.

if he can't understand that no one is flaming him, but rather trying to inform him and his friend of the problem with their setup, then he can leave. i'd rather have people here who learn from their mistakes and can take criticism even if its harsh.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Look guys, 
I think that probably the guy doesn't know any better. P-Fury should be accessible enough that people can come on here not knowing anything and leave with a wealth of information that could help them become more responsible fishkeepers. 
If they can't accept constructive criticism then they should look elsewhere. On the otherhand if the criticism is inflammatory or obnoxious then we may be putting people off who in the future may have contributed significantly and positively.

Just a thought!


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, I think when somebody put these fish together he knows what he s doing.He picked the agressive ones from either the Serras and the Pygo's and put them together and see what s happening, that s a bad thing!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

spec-v said:


> I think you should introduce your friend to this site so that he may learn that his fish have special needs and that this is a site that can help him learn to take care of the wonderful predators that we all fell in love with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope the topic starter and his friend haven't yet been scared off for good - some really cause more damage to this site with their thoughtless, insultive posts than they even realise - such a shame...









If the owner of that tank is a committed fish keeper, I doubt he'd put them together if he knew what kind of time bomb he created (although I can't know for sure, obviously). The fish look healthy other than the nips (which occur in Pygo-only tanks just as much), so it seems they are well taken care off. Maybe the guy doesn't know better: on other sites I get comments about my Manny and how he should be kept in a shoal - it's clear many don't know the difference between Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus behaviour: many just know Redbellies and how they live in large groups: from there, the error that all piranha's live in groups is easily made. Maybe that's the case here as well...
It's so easy to say he's doing it for his own entertainment - the guy hasn't even registered here, and still some seem to already know him and his motives: that's some cutting-edge psychology some practice here


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

maybe it is time for some changes


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

srt4val said:


> his friends money, tank, and fish he can do whatever he feels like
> [snapback]1000312[/snapback]​


that,s right but it,s a tank of some chinese guy or something he dont now the owner of the tank


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok people...calm down. It isnt even his tank. Dissagree all you want but do in a respecful manner.
> Enough of this high and mighty bullshit. Reading these post I would think this is a site full of experts...which we all know is not the case.
> [snapback]1000296[/snapback]​


Exactly.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Harming this site huh? Well i dont know, but what i do know he s harming those fish by putting them together. And is it just a coincidence that he put exactly these aggressive fish together? Not very likely as some fish are rated 10/10 in aggression and some doesnt have the piranha-look but more like a pike as the elong does.
He could have put some redbelly's and Pacu's together and showed off his amazone-tank, but he choosed this mix, what a coincidence!
I d rather be poinnting out things than be so ignorant!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rating scale.....what rating scale?

Obviously this guy knows his fish...you dont just fine these fish lying around the lfs. But IMO this is no different than tossing a rhom in with a couple reds. Sure it will fail in time. Sure it is stressing the fish. But people, talking from this place of moral superiority is a joke. There is no need to get personal...you dont know this person...you dont know how he cares for his fish...you dont know about his experience....so leave the ignorant posts at off the board and offer something of value.....and if you cant do that then what are you offering this fish keeper? Nothing but grief. I cant believe some of the post I am reading....do you really think that is the way to educate someone? God forbid you have any kids, they will be the next Manson.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, if i had any kids i wouldnt put them in danger, i would take good care of them like i always took good care of my pets.
Manson.. pff what a comparisson!


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Too many self-righteous, ignorant people.

Something tells me that if Piranha's are your fascination, it wasn't their beauty that attracted you. 
If you feel that it's cruelty to animals to mix species, that's your perogative. Personally, I would be very methodical myself if I was to do that, with the knowledge I have now.

However, I'll bet you're not lined up, donating at your local animal shelter. Are you anti-fur? It's like 'Green Peace Piranha Lovers.'

The reality is whether your behind a computer, or face to face, people deserve to be treated with respect.

The contempt some show here is far the error that this fella showed in posting. If he showed any at all.

Hypocrites.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Pat said:


> Too many self-righteous, ignorant people.
> 
> Something tells me that if Piranha's are your fascination, it wasn't their beauty that attracted you.
> If you feel that it's cruelty to animals to mix species, that's your perogative. Personally, I would be very methodical myself if I was to do that, with the knowledge I have now.
> ...


















I actually do donate ...and you should try reading what you type about 
R-E-S-P-E-C-T and who you call Hypocrites , you know none of us ...
But what you may get out of my post is Im one of the skeptical "Igonorant" ones, so flame away


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hrdbyte said:


> srt4val said:
> 
> 
> > his friends money, tank, and fish he can do whatever he feels like
> ...


I'm not sure if thats the best thing to say. It's not educating him at all. One thing with the 'its his money' response. What about the its his money response to someone buying alcohol, drinking it, then driving? Its his money to buy a car, buy an alcohol, his choice to drink and drive, and so its okay cause its his money. What about this scenario? Lets just say hypothetically OJ Simpson murdered his wife, well he decided (using its his money) to buy a knife and gloves, kill his wife, and then spend money on a lawyer to defend him. Both of those sitatutions are okay cause its his money.

Animal cruelty is animal cruelty. What if this was a dog he had, and ended up giving it a small home, never took it for a walk, left it tied up on a tree no matter what the weather was and so on? Just because its his money does not make it right or healthy for the fish.

To the creator of this topic, please read up on keeping piranahas. Serras and Pygos should not mix. Pygos can be kept together in the same tank with the correct conditions, such as tank size, fish size, feedings, etc. On some occasions a few serras can be in a large tank.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

> [quote name='MR HARLEY' date='Apr 26 2005, 07:25 PM']
> So thats how people do it in Tawian Huh ? what a Crock , I think your friend should be shot on site , and you have your hands cut off for even thinking you were gonna be cool by showing us these photos ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> So that's how people do it in America Huh ?
> 
> See my point?


No Need to bring Americans into it , I have too many Canadian friends then to get into that argument.
and yup I said it







and ?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> > So that's how people do it in America Huh ?
> >
> > See my point?
> 
> ...


Just making my point.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

The tank looks very cool, the serras look beautiful together. I hope it works out for your friend.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Pat said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > > So that's how people do it in America Huh ?
> ...


k thanks


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> i just keep staring at the sweet variety and trying to ignore the implications. i'd take any one of those p's in a heart beat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












IMO trying to educate a peson/persons by explanation is not always as efective as a good BLAST to get there attention...maybe this guy and/or his buddy will look into this post more because of some of our reactions to it, besides some are angry at what they see. If we all just said - "nice tank" and "top fish" etc. then he may not even bother to look into learnig about the "do's & dont's . I mean this post would not have created so much attention if it was not for the flame.....

IMO............


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> R-E-S-P-E-C-T and who you call Hypocrites , you know none of us ...
> [snapback]1002559[/snapback]​


You were one of the first in this thread to open your mouth and point fingers. And the funny thing is you don't even know the guy that owns this tank...

So practice what you preach, big guy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

flash! said:


> IMO trying to educate a peson/persons by explanation is not always as efective as a good BLAST to get there attention...maybe this guy and/or his buddy will look into this post more because of some of our reactions to it, besides some are angry at what they see. If we all just said - "nice tank" and "top fish" etc. then he may not even bother to look into learnig about the "do's & dont's . I mean this post would not have created so much attention if it was not for the flame.....
> 
> IMO............
> [snapback]1002786[/snapback]​


You're right: disagreeing is fine, but if it takes scores of







, curse words and insultive posts (as plenty in this thread obviously need), please do PFury a favor and don't add your 2 cents.

Tell me: what on earth does someone learn from remarks like "_You're a f'n animal-abusing n00b, and you should keep piranha's_














"???
Do remarks like that educate? I don't know how others read posts, but when I read that, it doesn't make me realise what I'm doing wrong.

And that's the point: some can only insult and flame, and others can also explain: and thruthfully, if given the opportunity I'd swap 100 of those loudmouths for one educated person without second thought, as _they_ make a diffence, _they_ have it in them to take this site to a next level: not those selfproclaimed pro's riding their high horses...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Getting back to the original post:



> SKYCHOU Yesterday, 11:08 AM IP: 218.168.200.167 | Post #1|
> 
> Hey guys..
> Just show the pics of my friend's seven monsters!!
> ...


I don't see SKYCHOU saying it is his fish. Only stating that his friend has these fishes together for about 2 months. So my only questions are..........so what? Is there some point in this exercise?

IF it is to just look at them all together, that's all fine and dandy. They look (as expected) bit up.

IF its because they have been together for 2 months, so what, they still look bit up.

Certainly not how I would recommend anyone to keep their fish. But not much else I can comment on.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

any tank with a geryi or pygos is sweet! but mixed is pretty bad ass


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

did he ever say how many gallons his the tank is so how do you know its over stocked the fish could just be in that spot at the moment.Who said his friend is just a newbie that doesnt know what hes doing he could be one of the hobbies most skilled people I see his tanks are very clean and having no decor could be why theyve been together for 2 months already nothing to fight for


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

i think its like a 20-30 long







sh*t thats not good just a guess


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

i think this topic has gone from something as simple as giving the guy advice/comments(constructive criticism) to morals and other untopical issues. let's stick with the topic guys.









like the idea of mixing, i just think it'd be better with a greater, much greater size tank. from the looks of it.. if you can afford to buy all those p's, you might just be able to buy a nice size tank.:nod:


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice collection...tank could use some decorations though







...I won't get into the other issue.

I want that Geryi


----------



## SKYCHOU (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow~
The big response to this topic really suprise me.
I think the discussion issue is always around the mixing these seven species.
I also do the mixing when I buy my spilo and rhom, but the spilo is too aggressive so I seperate it away from my p.nattereri and piraya.Even though my 12 nattereri and one piraya in a 180 gal tank will always have fin nipping, even serious than my friend's tank.I have made a wrong description that my friend have mixed these seven species for about five months not 2 months, and now i think his fish is very health and strong.Though i know that the disaster may always happen suddenly, i will give my friend your advice to seperate them.His tank also suprise me, it is amazing !!How can these aggresive guys live together for five months without any death.This is why I post these photo, just want to share this amazing pheonmenon.Thanks for your comments, guys!!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

WOW! How easy it is for most to "BASH" someone over fish. Remember, its JUST a hobby no matter how much you're into it. (20yrs+). How many of you are "BASHING" your president over how many lives have been AND continue to be "WASTED" in Iraq?







Its a SHAME. Isn't it?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Nowt wrong with the fish, theyre nice, but the tank setup is crap.

Tell your friend to go give it some more thought, maybe take a look at our tanks for more guidance.

And keep the species split, convince him to give you the serras


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

FrankP said:


> Well, if i had any kids i wouldnt put them in danger, i would take good care of them like i always took good care of my pets.
> Manson.. pff what a comparisson!
> [snapback]1002465[/snapback]​


Obviously you missunderstood my post. It is not about him putting any fish in danger but how many of the people on this site treate those that they feel are in the wrong. If threatening and bitching out is your idea of an effective method of discussion or teaching you are sadly mistaken. And I am sure none of the people that just bitched this guy out would ever act that way in person.......and if you would you need to get some education on how to interact effectively in society. 
My point about Manson is simply that threats of abuse and constant bitching is a good way to create a very disfunctional person out of an impressionable child. So should any of you tough guys feel this is an effective way to teach your kids or anyone else for that matter, I feel for your kids and those they will abuse.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SKYCHOU Posted Today, 06:06 AM
> Wow~
> The big response to this topic really suprise me.
> I think the discussion issue is always around the mixing these seven species.
> I also do the mixing when I buy my spilo and rhom, but the spilo is too aggressive so I seperate it away from my p.nattereri and piraya.Even though my 12 nattereri and one piraya in a 180 gal tank will always have fin nipping, even serious than my friend's tank.*I have made a wrong description that my friend have mixed these seven species for about five months not 2 months, and now i think his fish is very health and strong.Though *i know that the disaster may always happen suddenly, i will give my friend your advice to seperate them.His tank also suprise me, it is amazing !!How can these aggresive guys live together for five months without any death.This is why I post these photo, just want to share this amazing pheonmenon.Thanks for your comments, guys!!


I highlited 1 point, though I am going to comment on 2 things. 5 months is till just a number and doesn't prove anything. The fact the fish are still alive is wonderful for the fish, but not the amount of stress they are living under. Fin nips BY THEMSELVES are not dangerous. It is dangerous when the fin nips remove the ability for the fish to navigate or if the fin nip takes flesh and blood/juices are released. Then you will have a major disaster should the more powerful species (Pygocentrus) take it as a weak fish and decide to eat it.

Regarding this:

_How can these aggresive guys live together for five months without any death._

I answered that above.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

baddfish said:


> WOW! How easy it is for most to "BASH" someone over fish. Remember, its JUST a hobby no matter how much you're into it. (20yrs+). How many of you are "BASHING" your president over how many lives have been AND continue to be "WASTED" in Iraq?:nod: Its a SHAME. Isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is simply no connection between this hobby and the war in Iraq, you are looking for a non-existent connection just so you can bash a great country with a bad leader at the moment.
Where do you come from?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> jeddy hao said:
> 
> 
> > chill out guys.. i mean.. your going to hate some guy over fishes. It's his money and his fish.. let him deal with that. If he loses money over that, then it should teach him a lesson. If it doesn't, then it's his money loss.
> ...


Yes, we do care Craig, but by posting a guy should be shot on site is not the right way.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

bigchuck, i was simply making a point about how easy it is for people to "bash" others over nonsence.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > jeddy hao said:
> ...


I got it the first time when Xenon told me about it


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> jeddy hao said:
> 
> 
> > chill out guys.. i mean.. your going to hate some guy over fishes. It's his money and his fish.. let him deal with that. If he loses money over that, then it should teach him a lesson. If it doesn't, then it's his money loss.
> ...


 We all care about our fish, but there are better ways to educate people, he didn't even reply insulting any of you or saying you were wrong, they're not even his fish in the first place.

Take a chill pill.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

JAC said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > jeddy hao said:
> ...


Wow Thanks for that 5 days later ....Try reading the whole thread and youll see we have already touched on this subject .


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Wow Thanks for that 5 days later ....Try reading the whole thread and youll see we have already touched on this subject .
> [snapback]1006392[/snapback]​


 I didn't feel like reading through 3 pages of "experts" flaming the poor guy that started the thread.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

ALRIGHT EVERYONE. LET'S STOP TALKING ABOUT BASHING AND TALK ABOUT HIS SETUP. IF YOU HAVE NOTHING BENEFICIAL TO SAY. DONT.

like i've said above. good luck keeping em.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

im still just appalled with this post


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

tell your friend to update us on this. I want to see the outcome


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

130tank said:


> I like the rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool set up


----------

